# (909) meeting up for Mossy



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

I dunno if there are any 909 guys up there who want to meet up near corona or somewhere close to cruise down to possible the OC to meet up with some LA guys to cruise down to mossy on sept 20th. let me know who interested then we can arrange to meet up with the others.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

well i know liu at least looked at this but didn respond.... who else is out there.... oo and so did stealthb14... sam... lol had fun tonight.. btw.. LIU is a Llame JK


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok ok ok im responding.


let do this let figure out a good location for everyone other than just 909


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

alright... then were talkin 626,909, and who else?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in the 909 as well...but I'll be out of town during that weekend.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cant forget us 805 guys


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

alright if yall are in great i couldnt think of any area codes at 6 am....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *cant forget us 805 guys *


 Who are you again?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

dunno who they are havent seen them again...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *dunno who they are havent seen them again... *


 Yeah, who really cares about them anyways, they're just a bunch of Losers.


----------



## krs (Apr 17, 2003)

I live in the 909 in corona i will roll down just let me know where to meet




94 sentra 4 door hs cai, 17" white rims, magnaflow exhaust, ps header, touring wing


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

corona in do house!!!!!!!!!!!! well let ya know.


----------



## krs (Apr 17, 2003)

cool, already told my friend with his maxima he will go as well


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

sweet well let ya know were thinkin of going down to irvine to meet up with teh OC guys. so well let ya know


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The thing is...a whole crew is meeting up in Irvine hella early, I mean like 8:15 is when they're leaving...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ok so.... that means were all sleeping at your pad... lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, fine with me.


----------



## krs (Apr 17, 2003)

so has anyone decided were to meet sat. and at what time? just let me know


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

you gotta phone number ill let ya know
or call me 909 3400263


----------

